# ckc vs akc.



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

whats the difference between those two? I just placed a deposit on a new chi pup and they said its ckc . 
is akc better than ckc? 
I read a post in the breeder forum that a few questions to ask yourself before breeding is if your pup is AKC registered. So is it not a good idea to breed ckc's?


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

The byb like to use the CKC, anyone can register a dog with them. You send in a picture and have a couple of people say your dog is full breed and you can register them, that easy. I personally know of someone that has done this with several dogs. I was so shocked when I found out, I didn't have the slightist idea that this could be done. AKC is the best way to go. All puppies registered with them must be from registered parents. You can see the line going several generations back. The litter must be registered, and then when you get your puppy you can register it AKC if you want. I do not recommend buying a puppy that is only CKC. If they are registered with both groups that's ok.


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

*hmm*

thanx for the reply but i got another question then.. how can i get my pup akc registered? Is it possible to register my pup to akc even though the parents are only ckc registered?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

you cant, unless BOTH parents are AKC registered the puppy cannot be AKC registered.

trixiesmom covered the rest


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

ahh okay then.. I guess ill have to stay with ckc with my new pup. I dont want to not buy her since i already fallen in love with her


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't forget CKC could also mean "canadian Kennel Club", which is the equivalent of akc, but in Canada. Is your breeder canadian?


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

thats what i was just gonna say sidech......ive heard about the american CKC and they're definately not the way to go!! you want either AKC or CKC(canadian) ........what does the american 'CKC' stand for again?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

CKC in the US stands for Continental Kennel Club.
Here's a link to their web site http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/?301fromckcusa.

It's always best to check out the breeder and see the pups and parents before you buy no matter which registry they are with. There have been plenty of scams with the AKC too. 
If your not planning on breeding or showing it doesn't really matter where they are registered.


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a chi that is ckc and one that is ukc (universal kennel club) my mom hasone that is akc and really i think it all depends on the breeder because my chi's are great..they are not standard as in my ckc female is huge at under one year of age but really if you are not using her to show or breed...do you really care? she will love you as much as one with a paper that says she is akc believe me! juliegoller


----------



## Xymenah (Dec 4, 2006)

wow that is interesting... Since i am from canada i automatically assumed CKC was canadian kennel club which i knew was the canadian equivallent of AKC. I didnt know there was an american ckc. Very interesting and good info to know, glad someone asked this question.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the us has all sorts, CKC is continental, then theres UKC universal (another one that works like ckc) then theres the american pet registry yet another scammy one...

you even have to be carefull with AKC now because theres SOOO many BYB's that buy AKC dogs and breed them just because there AKC...remember, just becuase their registered doesnt mean the dog should be bred...unfortunatly nowerdays its more a case of meet the parents reaserch the breeder and be ULTRA carefull!


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

no i dont think shes from canada .. we live in south alabama and the lady i got her from is from here.. sooo i duuuunooooo


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

no itll be CKC as in Continental. the biggest problem with continental is so long as the dogs picture looks something liuke the breed you claim it is and 2 people sign and say it is that breed you can register the dog...
ive seen long haired chis registers as poms and pappillions, and ive seen mixed breeds ckc registerd as purebred.

however there are some unscrupulous breeders forging AKC papers now too, or applying for AKC papers from their AKC dogs to register litters NOT out of those AKC parents


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

Their are some shady people out there but All mine are ckc registered and they are purebred but of course the two who are registered ckc were purchased from family members. I know that doesnt mean anything about the grandparents but I am so not into the show dogs so its not a big deal. the main thing is reserch your breeder and talk with them get to know them as a person before you purchase. You will love your dog with or without papers. Some of the best dogs are mutts and they come from byb. So its your choice. I think if the dog is healthy and you can honestly see the dogs are taken care of and loved. I would buy from a person like that before I WOULD BUY a standard breed dog from someone who charges so much but doesnt make any money one them because of vet bills ect. So what are you paying for a companion or just the pediagree. All breeds for dogs have problems that run in that breed no matter if they are show or not. I cant wait to see your pup. When will you get her.


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

i just took her home yesterday  

















I got soo excited and couldnt help but take a whole bunch of pictures of her.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

She's adorable! Congrats!
How are she and Kilo getting along?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable! Having papers wouldn't make her any more so.


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

I think she's absolutly beautiful!! What's her name???


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

her name is blue .. Kilo seems distant from her the first day i took her home but kilo has been acting very curius about blue lately, earlier this morning blue would try to run after kilo and kilo would kinda act playfull around her but never really lets blue get near her, I cant wait until kilo has fully warmed up to her.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

make sure blue gets LOTS of quiet nap time, make sure kilo doesnt wake her up during nap time ar her age sleep is very important!

shes a cutie though.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

She's soooooooo cute, who cares where she's registered???

Both my dogs are UKC (I've never posted that before because i was afraid of being judged)...but you know what? I've never had any intentions of breeding or showing them and I got a nice little certificate stating that they're mine which is nice to have. Temperament is all that really mattered to me, and they're both sooo sweet. I saw the parents and my breeder is not a byb or a puppy mill. so who even cares? your little girl is such a doll!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she is adorable :love5:

i could have registered teddy and woody, i mean they both came with akc papers, but it was so not important to me i never sent them in. i even told my breeder she didn't need to send me woody's papers but she did anyway


----------

